# Pics of My Work



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Buck (May 5, 2010)

Nice!

I have a friend that beads. She shows me her work almost daily. I never realiazed how intricate the patterns really are...

Have a wonderful day!
:laughing:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh..nice work 
I like this necklace in 4rd picture without this snake(??) thing though.. but it's just my opinion 
Thanks for sharing!  
Have a nice day!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Sizzorhandz said:


>


I like that one, the snake is really cool.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

wow very beautiful and creative work


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

I should get some more pics soon, I'll post them asap.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

<3 The fourth and fifth are my favorite things!


----------

